# Bead bully



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nothing better to do Sunday night ... so just surfing on ebay and find this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bead-Bul...s-/261905564286?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255

http://www.architectureanddesign.co...roducts/new-product-innovation-the-bead-bully

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgEQ6gtrlOs

any opinion


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Funny that I was reading an intex book today and I seen the same machine
Thinking the same thing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that is funny. I looked at the same thing last night Lol. So I did a search on dwt and came up with this.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/45-degree-bull-nose-bead-cutter-2448/


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have one and don't like it. It didn't work on the No-Coat beads that I use. However, it may work on the Trim Tex beads, I don't know. Either way, it seems as though a miter marker & snips is the way to go.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

So, I tried my Bead Buddy on Trim Tex beads and it worked great! 
Maybe I just need to switch from No Coat to Trim Tex! :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Did you try it on their mudset bead? If it works on them it my be worth a second look.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry Gaz,
All I had in stock was the glue & staple style. I'll get some Mud Set to try & let you know.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

gazman said:


> Did you try it on their mudset bead? If it works on them it my be worth a second look.


The only Mud Set bead that is stocked at my local supplier is the I-beam square corner. The Bead Bully cut that just fine (although it's designed to cut bull nose). I'll have to order some Mud Set bull nose to try, but I see no reason it wouldn't cut that fine too. 
Seems like a nice tool if you install Trim Tex bull nose. I haven't tried it on Step-a-Bull or Niche bead either. Since it's designed to work with bull nose, some minor modifications would be needed to properly hold these other beads.
Is the Bead Bully worth the money? Well, I guess that depends on how much you install. A few 45's here & there, stay with the snips & marker. But for larger job or faster miters, it seems to work well with Trim Tex.

p.s. I am in no way affiliated with the Bead Bully company!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

It would be nice if it worked well on the other Trim-Tex beads. Would save the backache lugging a heavy miter saw from job to job. I wish the cross border thing wasn't an issue or I would send Wimpy some of my scraps of Step a Bull etc to test cut


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

D A Drywall said:


> It would be nice if it worked well on the other Trim-Tex beads. Would save the backache lugging a heavy miter saw from job to job. I wish the cross border thing wasn't an issue or I would send Wimpy some of my scraps of Step a Bull etc to test cut


 
No worries DA, I'll get some to see how it works with them. We may have to get the Iceman to rig it for us!


----------

